# IT/Software Job market in Melbourne(Australia) compared to UK



## user_name (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just like to know about the IT/Software job market in Melbourne/Victoria.

Total 5 years of experience in IT industry:-
2.5 years of experience in Java/J2EE design & development (location : India).
2.5 years of experience in Middleware/Infrastructure Support. Mainly in IBM Websphere products. (location : UK)

May I know your comments based on the experience given above, please? Is that enough to get a good job with a decent salary? 
Any idea how the job market (in terms of opportunities - permanent&contracts, salary, etc...) in Australia compared to UK?

Please advise.

Thank you very much.


----------



## user_name (Dec 18, 2010)

Any comments please...

Thanks.


----------

